# DVD drive won't play games or movies...



## jen626 (Sep 30, 2004)

I have a Sony DDU-1612 dvd drive, 16x speed. It is about 4 months old. 

It has always worked fine no matter which type of disk I put in it. But a few days ago I started having problems with it. It will not play DVD games, DVD movies or cd games. It WILL play audio cds and let me open files on cds that have files burned onto them. When I try to play a cd or dvd game, or a dvd movie, it will spin the disk and the lights will come on, but eventually a message will come up saying Please Insert a Disk into Drive F, even though there is a disk in it already. I have tried many different disks of all types to make sure it wasn't the disk itself. 

I tried reinstalling the PowerDVD bundled software that came with the drive, but that did not help. The drive shows up in My Computer, the Properties say the drive is working properly and nothing shows wrong in Device Manager. So far as I know, Windows says I have the most updated driver (is there such a thing for dvd drives?). I also tried running the Windows troubleshooter with no luck. 

Anyone have an idea what is wrong or how to fix it? It just started doing this a few days ago, and I can't think of anything I may have done to mess it up. I did move some game files from a burned dvd onto my hard drive, and the troubles started soon, but not immediately after this. (BTW, they were just game skins, not a game itself) I know very little about this type of thing and I appreciate any help you can give! 

Thanks, 

Jen 

Intel D865PERL mobo 
Pentium 4 2.8 ghz 
1024 RAM 
GeForce FX5900XT 256 vid card 
Soundblaster Audigy 2 sound card 
Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm SATA hard drives 160GB x2 
TDK DVD-RW 880N dvd burner 
Sony DDU-1612 dvd drive 
Windows XP Pro Sp1


----------



## rextilleon (Oct 5, 2004)

jen626 said:


> I have a Sony DDU-1612 dvd drive, 16x speed. It is about 4 months old.
> 
> It has always worked fine no matter which type of disk I put in it. But a few days ago I started having problems with it. It will not play DVD games, DVD movies or cd games. It WILL play audio cds and let me open files on cds that have files burned onto them. When I try to play a cd or dvd game, or a dvd movie, it will spin the disk and the lights will come on, but eventually a message will come up saying Please Insert a Disk into Drive F, even though there is a disk in it already. I have tried many different disks of all types to make sure it wasn't the disk itself.
> 
> ...


I am having the same problem---really strange. I have tried everything.


----------



## Mona (Oct 6, 2004)

I am having the same exact problem, except that its my laptop which is just one year old. I assumed something happened when i installed a Microsft update, and i didnt system restore, but the same thing happened.

I was just going to reinstall my drives. They were the disks that came with the computer, im at school, and dont have those with me, but im assuming that if you reinstall them, it may work, i dont know.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I would go to the sony site and look to see if there are any firmware updates for that model and also any updated drivers.

this site may help

http://www.opendrivers.com/freedownload/210520/Sony-DDU1612(16X-48X)-DVD-ROM-Drive.html


----------



## Greystone (Jan 4, 2005)

*DVD won't play - Intel MoBo PERL*

Hi,

I'm new here, and I know these posts are old -- hopefully everyone has resolved their problems by now. But, I haven't <gr>. I'm still having the same problem you've discussed here, with no solution.
I just thought it was interesting that I also have the same Intel Motherboard that Jen reports having.
I also have the nVidia ge 5700 LE card- but I know that's not the problem because a friend of mine has the exact card, but no problem with the DVD drive.
If anyone found any solutions, it would be great if they would post it.
It would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

greystone


----------



## tanders (Jan 4, 2005)

I had that same exact problem try icom


----------



## Mgj (Nov 1, 2004)

*Dvd Problems*

Have you tried cleaning the lazer on you rom. If not, clean it a few times and try again.


----------

